# Goat got into grain bin- how do I prevent bloat?



## GAF

One of our goats got into the feed bin when I was not looking and ate a ton. How do I prevent bloat? I gave her some baking soda. Should I give vinegar or probiotics? Activated charcoal?  oil? Salt? Vitamin B complex? Should I withold water? She did this about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Take up anything that she may eat. Let her have water. 

You can give her some baking soda, but I would still do the oil. Milk of Magnesia is also good. I would give the probiotics afterwards. 
This is a  great link for bloat-
http://goat-link.com/content/view/16/29/#.V4KSS7grK1s

We had our first case of bloat a few days ago. The goat was blown up like a balloon, at the state he was in I don't think the soda or oil would have done much. We had a vet over in minutes and used a 14g, 4 inch needle to puncture the rumen to release the gas immediately. I will always have these needles on hand and wouldn't hesitate to do it myself. Having a vet is always good to instruct you how to do this.

Is your goat current on her CDT? You may want to get the anti-toxin to prevent overeating disease.


----------



## GAF

I don't have C &D antitoxin. I literaly ordered it  2 days ago from the vet and of course she decided to do this now! 
She got her CDT a couple of months ago. It was her first one and I didnt follow it up with a second. She is about a year and a half.
I gave her probiotics and maybe 3 TBS of baking soda. She is a pygmy. I don't have milk of magnesia. Has not bloated yet. Trying to prevent it. Should  I give any of the things I listed?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If it's been a few hours already and she is still acting normal with no bloat, you probably don't need to give the oil or milk of magnesia. It's always good to have on hand though. 

How much did she eat?


----------



## babsbag

It isn't bloat I would worry about so much as it is rumen acidosis from the grain overload. This may not show up for 24 hours or more.  You need to dilute, buffer and move contents our of the rumen. A standard sized goat has a rumen the size of a five gallon bucket...BIG. So let's just say your goat has a 2.5 gallon rumen. She needs more baking soda.  Drench her with 1/4 cup of baking soda in 1-2 quarts of electrolytes (with no glucose, dextrose or other sugar). Or a 1/2 of a large bottle of Pepto Bismol daily and 1-2 quarts of electrolytes. You are going to do this for 3-4 days and if you can't get it down her all at once you can spread it out and treat her every hour or so. Also treat her with Pen G, Probiotics (Heffenweisen beer works best...flat and warm) and Banamine.

I have been there...it was a hard long road...and it was about 36 hours before I knew my goat was even sick.


----------



## GAF

What is the penicillin dosage? I do have that. Seems to be doing fine. She has free choice making soda and I saw her licking it. She is eating leaves.


----------



## babsbag

1 ML / 15 lbs 2x a day. SubQ  Make sure and pull back on the plunger and check for blood before injecting. If you accidentally get it a vein you will kill her. 

If she is licking the baking soda that is good. Just keep an eye on her, it took my goat 36 hours to go off feed and that is what you will notice first. She never did bloat, she had horrible scours which was actually good. It was well over a week before she was eating normally again.


----------



## GAF

She seems to be doing fine. I mean she is running to leaves and grazing. I am not letting her have food for a couple of days. If she is hungry she can have her hay. She was probably eating feed for 5 minutes yesterday. It was noble goat, so not that rich. No bloat, although she did have a little bit of gas last night, when I massaged her, but her stomach wasn't lopsided.


----------



## babsbag

It is the corn based stuff that is really bad so she will probably be fine. Noble goat is a normal goat ration but just keep an eye on her. Mine ate Calf Manna when she was so sick.


----------



## GAF

Daisy is fine by the way, although she isn't exactly thin..☺


----------



## babsbag

So glad she came through with no problems, and thanks for letting us know. They love to scare us.


----------

